

Not Lorem Ipsum: Industry based copy for the web - atesadam
http://refer.ly/aWUj

======
aaronpk
What's with the refer.ly link? I prefer to see the domain of the site I'm
actually going to on hackernews posts.

------
thecosas
I've run into exactly this issue took many times to count. Adding this to the
toolkit!

------
manoleto
Please, don't post shortened URLs.

------
atesadam
Ok, I just tried actually it works or not. Won't use it anymore. ;)

